# General Chat Thread



## cupotea (May 29, 2003)

How many times have you been on here and wanted to make a general comment not related to any specific thread, but not wanted to start a whole new thread just for that? Well, just stick it in here. This thread will be completely devoted to random comments, whatever they may be. 

Oh, and by the way Delous (or however you spell it) I feel honored that you quoted me in your sig line.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 29, 2003)

I havent I ussually go to chat.msn maybe we should start our own room there kid?

bladestunner316:wr42:


----------



## cupotea (May 29, 2003)

But random comments can be fun! It gives a spark of spontenaity. And no thanks on the chat room thing... too much garbage on MSN.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 29, 2003)

Yea I dont really want to spend time fighting p0rn bots anyway.

bladestunner316:wr17:


----------



## Purity (May 30, 2003)

*Suh-weet!*

Haha! That's what I did, too, deadmen!


----------



## cupotea (May 30, 2003)

LOL... I could do that to get to 100, but I won't. 'Tis sad... I am pretty sure that bladestunner joined after I did, and he has over 3 times the posts I do.


----------



## cupotea (May 30, 2003)

You know what might work better than the chat room? we could all get MSN instant messenger, and then just do huge community chats on that. Just a thought.


----------



## Christopher (May 30, 2003)

Congrats Deadguy.

Random thought heh . . .

I am hungry . . .

I need to get a hair cut . . .

Man, that is a large buger in my left nasel passage . . .

Maybe to random?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2003)

Yea ive been coughnin up snot for weeks now I hate colds.

A community chat would be cool Im up for it.

CK,

Maybe its cause im 3 times the man you are:biggrin::biggrin:


Bladestunner316:wr48:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2003)

Deadman,
I thgouht you were tired of the forum? wernt you leaving ? notn saying I want you to go just curious as ussual.


bladestunner316:wr42:


----------



## cupotea (May 30, 2003)

What was that bladestunner? Perhaps we should take this outside. 

Perhaps it is because I have a life (ok... so I am unemployed and single living with my parents... that is a life, right? )


----------



## MavsFan (May 30, 2003)

Post edited by administrator

[Edited on 5-31-2003 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2003)

We all have a life.

Besides we an take this outside and have stoge competition see who smokes the most that fastest.

bladestunner316:wr48:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2003)

Deadman,
thats kool I was just wondering glad to have you here:biggrin:

bladestunner316:wr17:


----------



## cupotea (May 30, 2003)

Glad you changed your mind. Hey... I just noticed... I broke the 100 post mark!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2003)

Sweet!!!!!!

I remeber those days eagerly posting away with my heart set on the uknown future. With my dreams to carry m to and fro like a candle in the wind. Ah but those are memories that fade away like tears in the rain.

bladestunner316



:wr17:


----------



## Christopher (May 30, 2003)

Deadmen, what are you writing on?

And you are right toooooooo. :spin:


----------



## Christopher (May 30, 2003)

deadmen, I went to the website deadmen.org and all I found was your logo. Is there more to it?


----------



## pastorway (May 30, 2003)

I originally joined the PB to edit Christopher's posts but then I got burned out. it's just too much for one person!!

HAhahahahahahahahahaha

Just Kidding!

Phillip
:spin:  :tumble:


----------



## cupotea (May 30, 2003)

maybe we should get a spellchecker program in here, just for him.


----------



## Purity (May 30, 2003)

Ha! Too many people can't spell nowadays, anyway! It personally drives me insane, since I aspire to write.


----------



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 30, 2003)

My spelling aint too good kneever.
Using the KJV improves both spelling and diction. Try it- it works for me.


----------



## Christopher (May 30, 2003)

Let it be known that I graduated with A pluses from my college English courses. My papers were also used as examples of how not to spell.


----------



## lkjohnson (May 30, 2003)

Very good, Christopher. You didn't even split the infinitive. :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Christopher (May 30, 2003)

geee, tanks.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 30, 2003)

Christopher,
Don't sweat it. Poor spelling is a result of the fall. Or so my Theology/Biblical Language/English Professor daddy says. If I had not been raised in his household I'd probably have all sorts of subject verb disagreement and spelling problems like all my buddies. It's something about growing up in the sticks. . . he grew up sharecropper's son and worked very hard to 'git his larning' (as my papa said it). 

At times I'll go ahead and write him a letter with poor grammar or spelling just to know it makes him squirm.

Lawrence

[Edited on 5-30-2003 by LawrenceU]

[Edited on 5-30-2003 by LawrenceU]


----------



## Purity (Jun 2, 2003)

*Love it here!*

I just generally would like to say how much I love it here. I was kicked off a secular message board for voicing my beliefs, 'cause they said they go by &quot;German&quot; rules and not American (they're based in Germany). Whatever. I had fun making people realize their disbelief.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah... I finaly gave up going to non-reformed chat sites... it is just far too tempting to make fun of them.


----------



## Purity (Jun 3, 2003)

**

Exactly!


----------



## cupotea (Jun 4, 2003)

I remember something that Nathan (from school, not the one on PB) said on the subject of mocking the ignorance of some people- &quot;It wasn't very nice, and it wasn't in the spirit of Christ at all, but it sure was funny!&quot;


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey Christopher,
I'm on the other side of the coin. I can spell gooder, and my grammar is well learnt, but I just can't hold on to the terminology and sentence graphing thingies.
I've been studying it lately to get ready for seminary. Yikes! I don't even remember ever learning this stuff. 
Anyone know of any quick study books that might help?:spin:


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2003)

Pick up a copy of 'The Little Brown Handbook'. It is a standard work, easy to read, laid out for ready referencing. 

Lawrence


----------

